# AMD & Tata Indicom Launches The PIC



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2004)

AMD and Tata Indicom combined, laucnhed the PIC for the first time ever in the world here in India, we are the first,  it is an embeded Plateform, with a custom Microsoft OS made specificilly for this PIC

The PIC is basically an extremely cheap Net only PC, it is made to widen the use of Internet, forget about gaming , this is a boon for rural areas, where a PC like this is all required, who needs Doom3 in UP's Sugarcane Fields

For more info

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=55783

*www.anandtech.com/news/shownews.aspx?i=23281

This system will cost about 13K, with a mobitor, & broadband connection, U cannot go out & buy it as such, U can only buy it via Tata Indicom when U get their broadband connection, a areally nice marketing move


----------



## ice (Oct 28, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8980&highlight=emma


----------



## sunnydiv (Oct 28, 2004)

what the hell 13 k


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 29, 2004)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> what the hell 13 k


hey what cant u understand?
only 13k dude...
thirteen thousand rs. only


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 29, 2004)

Apart from the Pc being cheap fact one thing comes to light and is really pleasing....Someone finally put the Pc where is belong ...To the masses...
    See being just 13K more people will be open to use the Pc ..own it ...check it at people who own it...and its the way to enter the world of Pc...the high configuration or the 40K PC is latter part...comeone seriously how many of us had PC with Good configuration at the start...it was only when we entered the world that the upgrading part took place...but what was the first step...Owning it...and TATA and AMD have done India a world of good.Finally some one WILLS to sell masses the PC...Thanks Microsoft....for steeping in....!  [/b]


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2004)

This is what India really needs, cheap PCs, & again, what is the most important & basic use of a PC in India, it's not gaming, think yourself how many people are serious gamers

However a 13K PC will make anyone able to buy PC & specially when they get full support from Tata indicom,  Internet, that too broadband & full compatible software

One thing which bothers me, is the OS, it is custom made by MS but not Windows XP, now on the internet we have files in the format of Quicktime & Real Media, how can one play these since they are supported by WMP10

Other then that, they support all the important files, like PDF doc excel etc, I think with each SP or Update for PIC they will provide updated version of the software embeded, which can only be updated by Tata Indicom, like if they provide Acrobat reader 6 & after 3 months v7 comes out then either U can download it in the PIC like Windows Update (Pic Update) or U can download a Package like the usual WMP10 setup etc to install, hmm, if this is so then good move MS

one things more should be added in it, as an upgrade option, internal DVD burner, with the current technology, it will be really cheap to make a DVD writter with 24X/24X/48X CD Burning & 16X DVD read, along with 8X DVD-R, DVD+R writting& 8X DVD-RW & DVD+RW writing capability, since this will be an embeded solutoion, so it will cost no more then 4K to produce

Also MS can do is that if a 3rd party vendor makes a software for PIC then he has to make it verified by MS, stability & quality both will be maintained


----------



## infohardik (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello

But I think 13k is not cheap & specially for Rurals. K i know mkt is blooming, income of rural ppl is increasing but. 13k ll be a Question.

I think 7.5k to 9k would be a Master Blaster for InternetBoom.


----------



## infohardik (Oct 30, 2004)

& ys Windows cost Linux ll be a cheap option with its low cost h/w


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2004)

I just came through this really nice article

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=55814

U should consider one thing, it's not an individual who will buy it in rural areas, but groups liek Panchayat or schools


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 30, 2004)

What will be the actual speed of the net??


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2004)

dont count chickens before the egg hatches. 

The report at *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=55783 says the PC comes with a 56K Modem. There is no use having broadband then.

(and what it is bundled with IE 6. God save the people who use them)
Lets wait and see (what else?)

A celeron based pc can easily be put up with a little more bugs (so cant with AMD).


----------



## indro (Nov 1, 2004)

i would have spent 13k on scrap parts , make a AMD combo with 17" monitor for 2k etc . I can even play games on it. 

Hmm !


----------

